# [SOLVED] PC abruptly shuts down completely when playing games



## dwhee (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm posting in the PC gaming forum because currently that's the only function of my computer that's effected. If there's a hardware forum I should transfer this thread to, let me know.

Whenever I play a CPU-intensive game (Modern Warfare 2, Mount & Blade Warband, Fallout- New Vegas) my PC abruptly shuts down. It takes anywhere from 5 minutes to 2 hours for it to happen, but it seems to be happening more often so I'm worried I'm damaging something.

It started happening after I had moved my PC in a car, so I'm worried that's got something to do with it. Is there some diagnostic tool I can use to tell what's causing the crash, or what part of my computer could be causing it?

Again, sorry if it's the wrong forum, but I don't _think_ that the PC has ever done this when I wasn't gaming.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: PC abruptly shuts down completely when playing games*

Hi there dwhee,

This could be due to overheating, first of all could you post your full system specs? (Including PSU).

Also, download SpeedFan and record your temperatures whilst idle and when in-game for about 10 mins (if you can remain in game for that long).

Post your results back here.

PS, you posted in the correct forum.

Cheers.


----------



## dwhee (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: PC abruptly shuts down completely when playing games*

Right after posting this thread I decided to do the obvious thing and dust off the internal components. I then was able to play a CPU-intensive game for over an hour without incident.

I'll assume that was it, but I'll return to this thread if problems persist. Thanks for your help anyway, Floop.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: PC abruptly shuts down completely when playing games*

Brilliant, thanks for the reply.


----------

